# Glenn Gould Boxset



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just picked up a Glenn Gould boxset that includes him doing works by Bach, Beethoven, Berg, Schoenberg, and Webern. I am unfamiliar with Berg and Webern and hope to be delighted, it's always a pleasure to hear Gould perform, so I doubt I won't enjoy just on that level.

But I am being blown away by his take on Beethoven's Concerto #1. This is my first time listening to it (I kind of feel bad about that since Gould was known to really alter pieces) and I really love it! I thought I would never like Gould doing Beethoven, but he is pulling this off quite nicely. Next up is Concerto 3 by Beethoven.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Webern is great. Does the set include the Variations for Piano? Thats one of my favorite avant-garde pieces


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I second the Webern piano pieces. Could you link the box?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Selby said:


> I second the Webern piano pieces. Could you link the box?


I was trying to find it, but couldn't. I got it at Half Price Books, it was around 8 dollars and came in a red box.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> Webern is great. Does the set include the Variations for Piano? Thats one of my favorite avant-garde pieces


Yes it does!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found it on amazon, take a look!

http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould/dp/B002PDB9QE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1491605456&sr=8-9&keywords=glenn+gould+box+set


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Huh. I've never seen it before. Nice!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a Glenn Gould Bach set...does that count?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I have a Glenn Gould Bach set...does that count?


Of course! .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I want the big box set.........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I found it on amazon, take a look!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould/dp/B002PDB9QE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1491605456&sr=8-9&keywords=glenn+gould+box+set


If you like Glenn Gould, the price is right!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I have a Glenn Gould Bach set...does that count?


I want this one:
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Sony/88875032222


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I found it on amazon, take a look!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould/dp/B002PDB9QE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1491605456&sr=8-9&keywords=glenn+gould+box+set


This Bach-ed set would let you_ Offen_ play _Bach_ at whim!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I have quite a bit of Gould, including










There's enough humming in there to keep me tuned in for the rest of my life.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> I have quite a bit of Gould, including
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I have quite a bit of Gould, including
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I envy you !!!!!!


----------

